# dalla



## tommy thompson (Jun 21, 2014)

*anyone who sailed on dalla/kentung/katha?*


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

tommy thompson said:


> *anyone who sailed on dalla/kentung/katha?*


I sailed on the Kentung in 1966, I was the 2nd Eng.It was the last trip before it was sold. The C/E was Alfie Murdoch, the Mate was Jackie Houghton from Hull, the deck cadet was called Hector, I think his surname was Thompson and if I remember correctly he was from the Western Highlands, the 3/E was George Whintergarten, don't let the name fool you he was a scouse through and through. George was married to the sister of the Everton Centre Half, a guy called Brian Labone. The Captain's name was Richard Williams, I think, and the Chief Steward was Ken Cargill, the only other person I can remember was the 2nd Mate, a shortish red face guy, I think he was from Glasgow but I can't remember his name, he was always referred to onboard as the"wee barra", he was a good footballer.


----------



## tommy thompson (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dalla*

CHEERS MATE PASSED ON MESSAGE- HE ASKED IF THE WEE BARRA WAS BILLY CHAMBERS


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

tommy thompson said:


> CHEERS MATE PASSED ON MESSAGE- HE ASKED IF THE WEE BARRA WAS BILLY CHAMBERS


Sorry Tommy I just can't remember his name, I can remember his face, but not his name. I saw him a couple of years later in The La Strada night club in South Shields and ribbed him about England winning the World Cup , if you speak to him he might remember that.


----------



## Kanbe (Sep 22, 2012)

I sailed on the 'Kentung' in 1959 and on the 'Dalla' in1963/4 leaving at the time of integration with Elders.

Kanbe


----------

